# reptile show in louisville march 8... looking for red eyed tree frog



## Jessa (Feb 9, 2014)

Is anyone going to be attending the reptile show on march 8 at the expo center in louisville ky? I am trying to find someone locally who has some red eyed tree frogs for sale and would possibly be attending that show. There is also one march 16 in clarksville indiana at the shriners club i think, so if anyone is attending that show to, could you let me know if someone will have some, or possible contact info? I would greatly appreciate the help!


----------

